# Are you seeing HDMI loss with L4.41. Post your experiences here



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen a few posts of people indicating they lost HDMI with L4.41. Please post your details here as to what is your TV make and model and if you are connected via a HDMI switch etc. Also do an HDMI test and post errors you see. Might want to also post a picture of your HDMI screen. Also provide details as to the exact behavior of your issues. More details the easier it is to track these type of issues.

Also.. Be sure to try Power cord reboot on both your TV and 622 to see if it brings it back to life.

*

TVs reported to be experiencing issues by member
------------------------------------------------------------------
Panasonic PT-AX100U
Samsung HLN567W
Samsung HL-R4266
Panasonic PTAE 900u projector.
ConnectGear HSP12 1-2 HDMI splitter
Sony XBR40
Samsung HLS6188W

*


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

There's also an HDMI reset in the menu screens


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes... you should also try that of course in fact that should be step one. Thanks yardbird, I forgot to mention it.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

No, HDMI works fine. I use HDMI for both video and audio; 622->HDMI->Yamaha receiver->HDMI->Sony TV. Yamaha handles the 5.1 DD audio, forwards video to the TV.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

No problem with HDMI, though RED is now VERY RED, without blurrriness or color bleeding (that was happening before L4.xx)


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

L441 killed my HDMI connection, just like L409 did (came back when they reverted to L405).

HDMI test shows HDMI enabled on the Dish STB side = FALSE. I've tried a couple of hard reboots but it won't flip back to TRUE.

TV is an older Samsung TSN3084WHD (DVI input).

-- KEENE


----------



## nschleif (Jul 12, 2006)

How exactly do I test if HDMI is working. Since my upgrade my picture is not as sharp and many channels look very red. Thanks


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 20, 2003)

ksilfer said:


> L441 killed my HDMI connection, just like L409 did (came back when they reverted to L405).
> 
> HDMI test shows HDMI enabled on the Dish STB side = FALSE. I've tried a couple of hard reboots but it won't flip back to TRUE.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue connected to a Toshiba 50HDX82 through the DVI port. The HDMI data shows as all FF's and that the checksum is invalid. When I scroll through the different data options there is a brief message that flashes saying it can't read the EDID data. It just doesn't look like it can read the config data from the DVI port so it can send the correct signal.

I have tried calling tech support but there solution is to send someone out to fix the problem. Saying it can't be a software issue since I can still get a signal. They wouldn't even transfer me to level 2 tech support. That really showed me how much they want to get this problem resolved.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I was unable to find the HDMI reset in the 622 menus. I have two 622's, and they are both substituting purple/blue for black with my new Optoma HD80 projector over HDMI, producing an unwatchable picture. I do not know if this issue was preexisting, as I just purchased the HDMI projector. A 3 year old 941 Samsung DVD player and a new Toshiba HDAX2 HDDVD both send perfect images using the same cables, so I know that the 622's are the problem.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

I believe HDMI reset is in the HDTV setup screen. I'll go up and take a look in a little while if you don't find it. I have the 622 and it's definitely there. I still have teh 405 software though.... give me a few minutes...

ALSO... if possible.... see what you get when you connect using component rather than HDMI.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

I was wrong. It's not in the HDTV setup...

Menu, 6, 3, Analysis, HDMI Test


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The question should be split. Is anyone having problems with this software with HDMI to HDMI (other than on old TVs)? Is HDMI to DVI still working on any TV with this software?


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

Thanks - I did find the diagnostic test yesterday, kind of buried. The reset didn't help the problem. I noticed at first the HDCP was set to off, now it's set to on. I notice the colorspace is set to RGB, but all the tabs are greyed out so you can't really change anything other than the reset. Is anyone else having problems identical to mine with the HDMI port (blacks being replaced by purple/blue)?


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

yardbird said:


> ALSO... if possible.... see what you get when you connect using component rather than HDMI.


Picture over component is fine, I send component to my Denon 4308, and then HDMI to the Optoma HD80.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> The question should be split. Is anyone having problems with this software with HDMI to HDMI (other than on old TVs)? Is HDMI to DVI still working on any TV with this software?


My Panasonic AV700U projector has always worked flawlessly with the 622 (HDMI input, not DVI). I'm using an el-cheapo 2x1 switch from Monoprice so I can also use the HDMI output from an Xbox 360 Elite.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> The question should be split. Is anyone having problems with this software with HDMI to HDMI (other than on old TVs)? Is HDMI to DVI still working on any TV with this software?


I have both HDMI-HDMI and HDIM-DVI using a adapter from monoprice. I can say in my case both are working. If i have time I will try and take pictures of my HDMI-DVI screen. MY HDMI to DVI is a Sony Grand Wega II. My HDMI to HDMI is a Sony 32 4x3 CRT. Mind shows no checksum errors.

Not sure where the Hex info comes from. Interesting that someone pointed out they are all FFs. Mine definitely are not al FFs.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

HDMI to DVI working great on my Hitachi and just tried HDMI to HDMI on my cheap Vizio and it is working great too.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

My HDMI to HDMI is working fine with my outdoor Sunbrite HDTV over a 50' Monoprice cable, I just guess the HDMI output on the 622 is incompatible with my new Optoma HD80 - so much for entering the HDMI age for me.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Hdmi to DVi working fine on my 2002 Toshiba.

Those having problems need to post some more details.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree tnsprin. MOre info the better. If you can provide details of your configuration and pictures of the HDMI screen I am sure they will be helpful to the E* engineering team.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 20, 2003)

TheCaptain said:


> I am having the same issue connected to a Toshiba 50HDX82 through the DVI port. The HDMI data shows as all FF's and that the checksum is invalid. When I scroll through the different data options there is a brief message that flashes saying it can't read the EDID data. It just doesn't look like it can read the config data from the DVI port so it can send the correct signal.
> 
> I have tried calling tech support but there solution is to send someone out to fix the problem. Saying it can't be a software issue since I can still get a signal. They wouldn't even transfer me to level 2 tech support. That really showed me how much they want to get this problem resolved.


I called tech support again and this time I got someone the said there is a known problem with the HDMI ports on some of the 622 units. I had a fairly early unit so this might be the problem. Anyway they are shipping a new 622 out to me and I should have it in a few days. We will see if that solves the problem. If that doesn't solve the problem I will be posting screen shots of the HDMI screens.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I guess my HDMI port on the 622 is just fine with the new software. I was able to get the Dish 622 to work with the Optoma HD80 over direct HDMI by changing a setting in my Denon 4308 receiver. I changed a setting for what is called an "i/p scaler" from A to H & H to H so that it would scale HDMI Video as well as analog video. What is an i/p scaler? Could I have fixed this problem if I didn't have the Denon receiver? Dish tech support told me that I was out of luck, so I'm pleased that it worked out, I feel the HDMI picture has less noise (mosquito?) than the upconverted component.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

i/p scaler is almost surely a reference to scaling interlaced and/or progressive 

The 622 does scaling based on whatever you tell it your TV is... (look in HDTV setup). Your receiver is apparently scaling as well. Somewhere along the line somebody didn't like what the other guy was doing (that's my guess). Some day I am hoping the 622 will simply pass signal through without scaling. My current belief is that my plasma does a much better job of scaling than the 622.


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

Post so I can put an external link in.
-- KEENE


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

Another post so I can put an external link in.
-- KEENE


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

Here's a page with my HDMI test screens:

http://home.twcny.rr.com/ksilfer/hdmi/

I put little notes at the bottom of the pics on some of them.

I believe that they pretty much look the same as when I had L405 (checksum error, etc.).

I think I might try another HDMI-->DVI cable just for fun. The one I'm currently using is a Monoprice cable that I bought when I got the 622.

I -have- had the physical HDMI port pins problem before with this 622. The port went out a few months after I got it, but it was one of those deals where if you torqued the cable in just the right way it would start working again. I put a washer on the port screw and it had been fine ever since (~a year, until these software updates).
-- KEENE


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

ksilfer said:


> I -have- had the physical HDMI port pins problem before with this 622. The port went out a few months after I got it, but it was one of those deals where if you torqued the cable in just the right way it would start working again. I put a washer on the port screw and it had been fine ever since (~a year, until these software updates).
> -- KEENE


That's really only a temporary solution, and one that will likely fail with time... all you're doing is physically pushing the cracked solder connections back together. Eventually, the joints will oxidize and fail again. If you want to use the HDMI/DVI port, you should have the 622 replaced.


----------



## CyberZombie (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, I am seeing the same problem that I had with L4.09 with the new L4.41. HDMI flickers on and off. Tried soft and hard reboot which didn't help.

ViP 622
Panasonic PT-AX100U


----------



## rickmac (Jan 14, 2006)

Below is a cut & past from my 3/28/07 post, problems started with v4.0.1 HDMI failed, reset or changing from 720 ->108 or back would bring picture back.

Symptoms have changed with every release since v4.0.1, right now I can NOT get
the picture back on DVI/HDMI. 

This issue is getting VERY OLD, DISH should either fix or make a statement about why this issue is taking SO LONG to address.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I also have seen a problem with v4.0.1, I purchased my 622 when Dish first started broadcasting in mpg4, I've seen no problems thru all the past software upgrades with the HDMI interface.
All cables are DVI/HDMI and fiber with a "VideoStorm" video router in between the
622 and my Samsung 56 DLP, with no disconnecting of cable being done.

video-storm.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CRM84

There is also a dish HD 811, JVC HD VCR and another HD DVR connected all working ok.

The problem is no video, sound is ok, the DLP will show a message on the screen
"no signal found", now if I go into the HD setup and toggle the resolution from 1080 -720 or visa versa the picture will come back on the MDMI interface,
the new HDMI test/reset function does nothing to clear the problem, this issue is seen after every power off of the DLP.


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

wje said:


> That's really only a temporary solution, and one that will likely fail with time... all you're doing is physically pushing the cracked solder connections back together. Eventually, the joints will oxidize and fail again. If you want to use the HDMI/DVI port, you should have the 622 replaced.


True, but I was really hoping to ride it until the port failed completely, considering what a serious PITA it is to exchange DVR's (lose all your recordings &etc.).

Now I'm trying to figure out if there's a new software incompatibility between the 622 and my model TV, to inform whether it would be worth making the exchange at all.

It would be nice if the 622's HDMI Test data was a little less arcane...
-- KEENE


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

I got the update overnight, and flipping through the new HD channels this morning, my HDMI connection was fine...until I flipped to MHD. Then the image froze, my set displayed "Searching for signal" followed by "Mode not supported". I tried an HDMI reset from the diagnostic menu, but it didn't resolve the issue. I'll try other things this evening when I return home.

FWIW: My set is a Samsung HLN567W.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

My HDMI->DVI video completely stopped working. I never used HDMI sound, but the component sound is still ok. My display is a Runco Cinemawall CW-50.

I agree tech support was not helpful. All they would do is RMA my box. I could not get to second level support either. They also tried to convince me that the software update last night had nothing to do with the problem, and that is "could be my cable".

I told the elves to make more shoes, not watch TV....


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

Great job Dish, this is the second "upgrade" that has downgraded my system. Since the L4.01 upgrade I have been forced to reboot the DVR every few days due to HDMI signal loss. Last night's upgrade has disabled HDMI to the point that it won't even work after reboot. 

L4.01 forced me to connect the HDMI cable directly between the DVR and the TV, removing my HDMI switching Onkyo receiver from the mix. (Still have audio through the Onkyo using an optical cable since HDMI audio never did work). Had to manually switch HDMI cables to watch my DVD player. Had to reboot the DVR every couple of days.

Now I have had to hook up component cables between the DVR and my Samsung 
HL-R4266 TV. Feels like I'm going backwards, technologically.

Sorry for the rant, I'm just sick of these "suprises" popping up.

FriscoMike


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

The part that is bugging me is....the CSR this morning would only RMA me a new box, which I accepted. If it's a software issue, won't that box fail also?


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

Same here Snapfisher. Took 45 minutes with the guy for him to admit that it wasn't my system. 

I asked him, during one of the DVR reboots, if call volume was up today. He said it was through the roof but nobody knew why. I felt like banging my head against the wall.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, I came home to find my HDMI connection alive again. Maybe if some sort of hiccough occurs with HDMI during a transfer to the external HDD, a recovery isn't possible.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

I am having trouble...all HDMI

622 -> Gefin HDMI 4x1 Splitter -> Samsung, Panasonic - This works
622 -> Gefin HDMI 4x1 Splitter -> Denon Receiver -> Pioneer - No Video

I guess I am stuck. Have to say it's pretty annoying to get an upgrade that literally cripples your system. Good news is that I was looking for an excuse to try an HD Tivo...looks like now I have one.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

Just a small update, I spent an hour on the phone w/ dish support:

1) They admitted that there is a problem and they know about it.
2) The CSR told me that there are actually two different 622 receivers, identical on the outside but different on the inside, so the missing video problem may not be an issue w/ the RMA'd receiver. Of course, the couldn't tell me if I have the good or the bad, or whether the new one being sent is actually different from mine. I guess its a 50% crap shoot.
3) I was able to get the shipping on the RMA'd receiver waived (since the whole thing is really their fault)
4) I was not able to get free USB drive activation (since I'll loose all my recorded programs and it's all their fault).
5) I was able to get a $25 "pain in the ass, will you please get off the phone and not call us back" credit.
6) I was not able to get a "don't have to pay until the issue is fixed credit", which I really think would be appropriate.

A mixed experience, YMMV I'll be ultra pissed if the new box shows up and doesn't work!


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

HDMI working fine here.

622 w/4.41 connected to a Sony 50" A2000 via HDMI.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

441 downloaded to my newest 622 yesterday. I use HDMI on that one and everything seems to be working fine. (knock on wood)


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Great SW release. PQ is superb, audio level between SD and HD much closer in DB level when changing channels, new USB and ethernet connections working as advertised. Been with Dish 5 years and the additional HD channels are just getting better. "Significant content". 622 with HDMI conection to Pioneer Elite
Pro-1120HD media box. Audio setup Optical out to A/V receiver.


----------



## Nyte_eyes (Apr 22, 2002)

CyberZombie said:


> Yep, I am seeing the same problem that I had with L4.09 with the new L4.41. HDMI flickers on and off. Tried soft and hard reboot which didn't help.
> 
> ViP 622
> Panasonic PT-AX100U


I have the identical issue as of last night as you. Everything was working fine on Monday night, but last night the problem started. Only I am using a Panasonic PTAE 900u projector.

We've had the 622 for almost a year and this is the first time I have had an issue with the HDMI. The husband will probably call DISH tonight to see if they will replace the unit.

I tried pressing the reset HDMI option but it didnt seem like it even did anything.


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

HDMI output is not working for me after the L4.41 upgrade when the HDMI output is directed through my ConnectGear HSP12 1 to 2 HDMI splitter. I see what others are seeing, a couple of flickers in the video and then blank. Occasionally (during all the cable switching, rebooting, hard reboots, etc) I've seen a "Not Supported Mode" or "No Signal" message from the TV.

If I remove the switch everything works great. 

So it looks like the L4.41 upgrade has produced an incompatibility with my splitter. 

Following is the setup and some basic data off the HDMI test screen:

ViP622 HDMI output into
ConnectGear HSP12 1-2 HDMI splitter (I'm talking with them as well)
Output 1 from the splitter goes into a HDMI to DVI adapter 
DVI cable goes to the Samsung DLP (HLP4674)
(I tried pure HDMI from the splitter to the TV and got the same results)
Output 2 from the splitter is currently not active (the Sony Pearl is being shipped to me right now)

HDMI Test data all looks reasonable:

Video Format: 1080i
Output Format: HDMIMode (or DVIMode when the HDMI to DVI adpater is in place)
16x9
Version 1.3
HDCP Settings are all set to true (1) except the Enforce which is set to false (0)
The HDCP Encryption is normally set to Encrypted but while taking down some notes I noticed it flopped to Unencrypted and then back.

Hopefully this issue can be resolved. Either that or Dish gives me a 2nd DVR for free and I can remove the splitter.

Ted


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 20, 2003)

TheCaptain said:


> I called tech support again and this time I got someone the said there is a known problem with the HDMI ports on some of the 622 units. I had a fairly early unit so this might be the problem. Anyway they are shipping a new 622 out to me and I should have it in a few days. We will see if that solves the problem. If that doesn't solve the problem I will be posting screen shots of the HDMI screens.


Well, I have received the new receiver and everything is now working. Even some signal problems that I thought were related to dish and/or switches are now gone. It looks like that reciever had more than just one problem. This new unit also seems to be more responsive, and it just feels like it works better.

The HDMI tests now look good. The checksum is valid and it is now reading the EDID data correctly. It has even synched up using HDCP, which was good to see, even if I am not a big supporter of it.

I have only been using the unit for a few hours now, but so far everything is looking good! I just hope it stays this way.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, what Dish can screw up...Gefen can fix. I managed to crack open my switcher and configure it to feed the dish receiver a "generic" tv profile and now my setup is back up and running.


----------



## Iggi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a 622 HDMI to a Sony KDS55A2000 made in 2005...
The picture is better than ever ... Fantastic !!!

I know this is the wrong thread... but the folders are a welcome addition. Going to go get me a big USB drive ASAP.


----------



## TBrink (Feb 9, 2003)

This latest upgrade has shut off the HDMI for my 622. I have a Sony XBR40 that has been really a trial with the upgrades. It worked until 4.01 came out. After that I could make it work again by going through the menus and playing with the screen where you tell the 622 what the resolution is of the set. By changing temporarily from 1080i to 720p and then back again the HDMI would work until the 622 was turned off or shut itself down. Then I would have to reset. a pain, but it worked. I spoke with tech support several times and they promised they would work on it for the next upgrade. Well they certainly worked on the problem and made it so that no matter what I do, hard reset, software reset, the HDMI does not work at all anymore. I have had to switch over to the component cables, but they have introduced an annoying artifact in the form of a vertical bar that pulses right to left about 1 time per second. The bar is about 5% of the screen wide and slightly lighter than the displayed colors. Watchable but annoying. I also think that the HDMI is sharper than the component image.

Maybe the next upgrade will shut down the HD completely!
In any case is it worth the time to deal with tech support again?


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

MadCat said:


> HDMI output is not working for me after the L4.41 upgrade when the HDMI output is directed through my ConnectGear HSP12 1 to 2 HDMI splitter. I see what others are seeing, a couple of flickers in the video and then blank. Occasionally (during all the cable switching, rebooting, hard reboots, etc) I've seen a "Not Supported Mode" or "No Signal" message from the TV.
> 
> If I remove the switch everything works great.
> 
> ...


I spoke with E* today and after getting through 1st level support they said there was 2 things they could do: 1) submit a request to fix the software and 2) send me a new DVR. I had them do #1 although I'm sure that isn't the first request to fix the hdmi issue. They have 48 hours to fix it and if not we'll have them send me a new DVR.

BTW, the Sony Pearl (VPL-Vw50) arrived today and I ran a test. It too works in stand alone mode (not going through the splitter) although with OTA, none HD, I'm seeing some atrifacts above the broadcast picture that look like HDMI noise. I'll run some more tests tomorrow with it going through the splitter and see if I can get a picture.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't bother with the new DVR.

I received a new 622 last night from dish. When I got it and plugged in the hdmi cable, as was well.....then it spooled the L442 sw and the HDMI went out again. I did put through a trouble ticket on the sw, but there is no fix in sight.

The real!! irresponsible thing is that the dish system has no way to allow you to revert back to a previous sw version if problems arise. You would think with a 200GB + HD inside, they could cut out a MB or so for an extra "working copy" of SW.


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

snapfisher said:


> Don't bother with the new DVR.
> 
> I received a new 622 last night from dish. When I got it and plugged in the hdmi cable, as was well.....then it spooled the L442 sw and the HDMI went out again. I did put through a trouble ticket on the sw, but there is no fix in sight.
> 
> The real!! irresponsible thing is that the dish system has no way to allow you to revert back to a previous sw version if problems arise. You would think with a 200GB + HD inside, they could cut out a MB or so for an extra "working copy" of SW.


Kind of figured that hardware was not going to solve this issue. Oh well, I'm not "in production" yet with the 2nd output (the Sony Pearl) so I can wait a little. Thanks for the note, saves me from tearing out one 622 and putting the other in only to see it do the same thing.

I completely agree on the issue with not being able to go back a version on the software. I've been developing software for over 25 years and have never been in a situation where I was allowed to tell the customer, hey you upgraded that's it, you have to live with the new version. I do have a guess as to why they do it though - only one version to support at all times.

Last comment...I did one last set of tests using both outputs of the splitter and no changes, dead in the water through the splitter. The Pearl looks great though when I have it as the output destination from the 622.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

Yesterday I purchased a Seagate external USB drive. I have two 622 receivers and attached the drive to one of them.

After I called Dish to activate my drive, the 622, without the external drive, had an HDMI failure. I checked HDMI diagnostics and tried to reset without success. 

Today it appears that my Seagate drive has issues with my 622. What fun.

Gary

I spent several hours on hold and being disconnected by tech. support. They had no suggestions except to replace the receiver or sent a service tech.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

Just as an update. I have been in touch with a member of the Dish engineering staff, so I know they are working on the issue.

A feel good update, I have no actual real information.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I have no HDMI issues. HDMI is working fine on both my 622's with the latest update.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hate Do Me Interface works fine on my Tv


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

My HDMI is still working. Vip622 --> 4X1 Monoprice HDMI Switch --> Panasonic Plasma.


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

ksilfer said:


> True, but I was really hoping to ride it until the port failed completely, considering what a serious PITA it is to exchange DVR's (lose all your recordings &etc.).
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out if there's a new software incompatibility between the 622 and my model TV, to inform whether it would be worth making the exchange at all.
> 
> ...


Update:

Dish Engineering contacted me, and apparently they want my 622 for testing or whatever. They RA'ed me a new one, and it should be here tomorrow.

I'll let you know how the new one works out...
-- KEENE


----------



## clubfred (Aug 22, 2007)

Love the forum! Just joined, so I could make my first post. 

Been with E* for a decade and love it when it works but I'm almost ready to finally jump ship after L4.41 killed my HDMI.

I have similar setup to MadCat - ConnectGear HDMI splitter to supply Panasonic projector as well as JVC 32" LCD in kitchen (75' monoprice cable). Worked great until a few days ago - now the HDMI output is gone unless I remove the splitter and use only 1 TV. I've tried the HDMI reset on the Diagnostics screen and power resets. Occasionally I could get a picture on both TVs for a short while.

This is my 3rd Vip622 since they've been out . Very frustrating! Sure hope they can fix the software soon - I'm back to watching the JVC in SD over a coax cable.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s clubfred. Thanks for joining. Hope you stick around.  When I read your post I wonder if L4.41 changes something in Digital Rights management that might have caused your issues. Don't know much about how HDMI works so I am not sure what digitial rights would work in a situation where you a splitting a signal. Gotta assume it works, but something that did pop into my mind while reading yours and Madcats post so I figured I would throw it out.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

This could be a DRM problem. I notice that with 4.41, the HDMI status shows HDCP as enabled. If this is the case, then technically, a splitter shouldn't work unless the splitter itself enforces HDCP not only for itself, but for both downstream devices. There is some wiggle room in the spec in that a non-compliant device can still connect, but only if the provider (the splitter, in this case) down-converts an HD signal to, essentially, SD. I doubt the splitter would do so.

One detail I don't recall is if the HDCP connect rules have to be enforced if the ICT, aka 'broadcast flag', which controls some aspects of the encryption/forwarding rules, is not enabled. As far as I know, the broadcast flag is not enabled by any of the content providers.

So, if this is because of HDCP enforcement, it's still possible it was just over-zealous enforcement in 4.41. However, if it was added to comply with the HDMI/HDCP license restrictions, there's not much E* can do about it.

NOTE - I'm writing this from memory, so I might be wrong about the wiggle-room. I'm sure someone will correct me, if so.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

wje said:


> This could be a DRM problem. I notice that with 4.41, the HDMI status shows HDCP as enabled. If this is the case, then technically, a splitter shouldn't work unless the splitter itself enforces HDCP not only for itself, but for both downstream devices. There is some wiggle room in the spec in that a non-compliant device can still connect, but only if the provider (the splitter, in this case) down-converts an HD signal to, essentially, SD. I doubt the splitter would do so.


For those with possible DRM issues. It may be worth changing the 622 HDTV setup to output 480P. Then see if HDMI will work.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That would be an interesting data point.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

That would be interesting. I'm not sure if it would make a difference; I've read conflicting interpretations of the spec. One way says that if HDCP is mandated, no connection can be made at all to a non-compliant device. The other way implies that 480P is OK.

BTW, wikipedia has a good summary of HDCP and its various problems.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

If this is a HDCP issue due to use of a HDMI switch I am not sure we can point the blame at Dish Network.... The "finger of blame" needs to point all directions it would seem.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=2777%>&seq=1&format=6#faq



> Question: Will this switch work with all my HDMI and DVI devices?
> Answer: Unfortunately, there is currently no HDMI switch that is compatible with 100% of HDMI & DVI devices available on the market. Due to slight variations in the programming of HDMI circuitry, especially when it comes to HDCP, certain devices may not be compatible with other devices when the HDMI signal is routed through a switch. So, even though each device individually meets all HDMI specs, the three way combination (source, switch, display) can result in incompatibility. Therefore, any given switch on the market will only be compatible with a certain portion of possible combinations of devices available while another switch may be compatible with another group of devices. The trick is to find the switch that is compatible with all the devices you happen to own. But that would not eliminate the possibility that you will get a device in the future that may not be compatible with your switch. So it all comes down to trial and error. Sometimes, there is no way to know if the switch will work for you unless you try. Even when one person reports that a particular dvd player doesn't work with the switch, that doesn't mean that that same player won't work through the switch to another television.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have my 622 HDMI going to my Yamaha receiver (rx2700) and then from the receiver to the TV and have been having the HDMI problems since L441.

I tried 480P and it did not stop the blacking out. It did not make a difference. So I don't think that it is an HDCP issue.

I have a HD-DVD player and a Sony DVD player also using HDMI through the receiver and they are not having any problems.

I did get a 622 replacement when I reported the problem and the replacement 622 had exactly the same HDMI issues as the old one.

Lee


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been going back and forth with email to Dish engineers over the last two days. They keep asking for (and getting) the analysis HDMI outputs when tuned to different channels. 

I'm connected HDMI -> DVI (HDCP) directly and my HDMI is completely out. If its an HDCP issue, I think its an incorrect handshake from the receiver, not an on/off thing. (that's my opinion, dish has given me no info on what the culprit actually is).

But they are working on it.

Can someone post the link for the monoprice hdmi switch that works. (the link above is no good). I would hate to have to put a switch in for no reason...but if it allows it to work.......I was thinking of a component->SVGA converter as a backup. I just do not really want to spend the $80.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

Not sure this is relevant here or not. I am using the hdmi port on the 622 to the DVI port on my 5 year old Sony RPTV. Before 4.41 I was able to utilize the "reset hdmi" function in the menu. Now, since 4.4.1, the function is there but will not "reset" the connection. I have no need to since it works fine, but thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

Dish has now contacted me and I've taken some readings and reported back. One thing I noticed of interest is that with my connectgear splitter installed the HDCP State shows as Encrypted. With the splitter removed and the output of the 622 going straight to the TV (which is what works) it shows this state as Unencrypted. Anyone else want to check their settings to see if they show the same (I'm particularly interested in what clubfred is seeing since he has the same switch)?

While I agree with some of the comments that this might not be completely an E* issue they certainly changed something that resulted in the issue (all this worked before 4.41). If they can change it back it would be great. If they can't (due to regulations or whatever) then l need to know that so I can figure out my course of action which could be getting a different switch, changing the output closest to the 622 to component or getting a 2nd 622.

MadCat


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Although I'm not exactly using a splitter, my HDMI doesn't go directly to my TV. My 622 connects via HDMI to my Yamaha HTR-6090 which then forwards via HDMI to my Sony TV, but handles the 5.1 audio itself. The 622 shows HDCP enabled and encrypted. Interestingly, the 622 status correctly reports the display as a Sony. Everything works.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

HDMI is supposed to be fully spec'd out. Either the receiver is doing HDMI/HDCP wrong, or all of our other (different) equipment is doing HDMI/HDCP wrong. The latter seems improbable.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Snapfisher.. Even when something is fully spec'd out there is always those grey areas and that is usually what comes up and bites you. Another good example of this in action is the OTA guide data issues across the country. 

I have both HDMI->DVI and HDMI -> HDMI and both of mine are working. Your argument can be seen both ways. It works for me so the former seems improbable.  My point is.... Something in the 622 L4.41 changed that as created some issues with some installs. Others are not having any issues. 

I personally don't think we have enough information from both sides of the fence to jump to a conclusion as to where the problem lies. Heck we can be talking about multiple issues even. 

It is something that obviously will have to be worked through. I know Dish is aware of it and are working through it so hopefully either they will determine what the issue is and fix it or determine the root cause and the ramifications to the effected users. 

In either case... I don't think you can jump to either conclusion.. could be either one, or could be something else.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

snapfisher said:


> HDMI is supposed to be fully spec'd out. Either the receiver is doing HDMI/HDCP wrong, or all of our other (different) equipment is doing HDMI/HDCP wrong. The latter seems improbable.


HDMI/HDCP has historically NOT been well specified. HDMI 1.3 finally has a standard compliance requirement and test suite, but earlier versions didn't. There's been plenty written about the shortcomings of HDMI, even in the popular press. The 622 is far from the only piece of equipment that can't talk to some other vendor's equipment. Most work, some don't. You might find it informative to look over on the D* side. Same problems, same complaints, different equipment. It appears that problems have typically been with pre-HDMI 1.2 equipment, lesser with 1.2a and later. As for 'all our other equipment' not working, I've never had a problem with my Sony, Pioneer, Yamaha, or Denon equipment talking to the 622, or even my HR10-250.

End of my semi-rant. I'm just tired of seeing E* constantly beat up over issues that aren't necessarily theirs. (not to say that they might have some issues, but again, it works fine for most people)


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll stand corrected...damn, I really don't want to have to open up trouble tickets with the HD monitor folks.......


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone looked to see if thee are firmware upgrades for their TVs?


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

I've got ConnectGear (the splitter mfg) working on my issue as well. I understand E*'s position here, it's tough dealing with so many different posibilities. With all the hardware out there it would be impossible to test everything. Yet, something has changed with the 4.41 release. I'm positive it is easier to change the software than it is to get all the mfgs to change their hardware/firmware to match what E* is doing now.


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

ksilfer said:


> Update:
> 
> Dish Engineering contacted me, and apparently they want my 622 for testing or whatever. They RA'ed me a new one, and it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Got the new 622 today.

It's definitely a newer rev receiver than my old one -- the HDMI port says "HDMI port" instead of "HDTV Digital." Still appears to have the stupid screw connecting it to the back panel...

HDMI port worked when I plugged it in for initial setup until it downloaded the latest software (L062-->L442) and then -- poof -- dead.

Same HDMI Test data as before:

"formatted_edid" errors
bad checksum, all FF's
HDMI enabled from STB side FALSE

It appears that the new Dish software no likey my TV...
-- KEENE


----------



## MattH (Jun 1, 2007)

snapfisher said:


> Just as an update. I have been in touch with a member of the Dish engineering staff, so I know they are working on the issue.
> 
> A feel good update, I have no actual real information.


Yeah rriiiiiiggghhhht. Dish told me they were arare of the HDMI issue months ago, after replacing my VIP622 several times. They also said that resolving this was their "top priority", that it was a software problem, and a software update to resolve the issue should be issued any day now. Well- three months later and still the HDMI does not work.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

snapfisher said:


> I'll stand corrected...damn, I really don't want to have to open up trouble tickets with the HD monitor folks.......


Well, my rant aside, it may well be that the 4.41 changes were wrong, and it is E*'s fault. I just want people to understand that HDCP is a very (absurdly) complex protocol, and it's hard to get it to work across all devices, since the spec itself had some significant issues.

Anyway, there have been firmware updates for a number of TVs over the past few years. It wouldn't hurt to check to see if one is available.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm now seeing problems with the HDMI via a Gefen Splitter. Both yesterday and today when I turn on the 622 and the TV, I just get a blank picture and no sound. I have to disconnect the power to the splitter and then re-connect it and the picture and sound comes back. Anyone else seeing this? Stranger yet, the TV that the second HMDI cable is connected to has no problems at all? Also, after watching a movie via a player attached to an HDMI switch, and then trying to go back to the 622, I just get snow until I disconnect and reconnect the splitter as outlined above.


----------



## clubfred (Aug 22, 2007)

MadCat said:



> Dish has now contacted me and I've taken some readings and reported back. One thing I noticed of interest is that with my connectgear splitter installed the HDCP State shows as Encrypted. With the splitter removed and the output of the 622 going straight to the TV (which is what works) it shows this state as Unencrypted. Anyone else want to check their settings to see if they show the same (I'm particularly interested in what clubfred is seeing since he has the same switch)?
> 
> While I agree with some of the comments that this might not be completely an E* issue they certainly changed something that resulted in the issue (all this worked before 4.41). If they can change it back it would be great. If they can't (due to regulations or whatever) then l need to know that so I can figure out my course of action which could be getting a different switch, changing the output closest to the 622 to component or getting a 2nd 622.
> 
> MadCat


My results are a little inconsistent:

Without splitter (HDMI just going to projecter) I get:
HDCP Enable = ON
Monitor Name = AE-700
HDCP State = ENCRYPTED
HDMI Enabled from TX side = TRUE
HDMI Sensed from RX side = LINES ACTIVE
EDID Blocks - all checksum ok

When I put in Connectgear splitter:
none of the above values changed but picture on both TVs now only comes on intermittently (surprise HDMI success counter now incrementing)

So I take splitter out to put back projector only and now:
HDCP Enable = OFF
HDCP State = UNENCRYPTED
picture on projector looks fine.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

I suppose we can take this is a variable amount of truth...but I just got off the phone with a CSR that says that they are going to be spooling a new version of SW that supposedly fixes the HDMI problems as early as this weekend (i.e. maybe today). She could not give be a set day.....which make me a bit doubtful with my fingers crossed.

Dish is openly admitting the problem as being a SW item, which is a plus, I guess.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First of Snapfisher.. Dish usually does not spool software on the weekend so I doubt you will see it this weekend. 

Also, I really would take what a CSR says with a grain a salt. They have not been the most accurate source of info when it comes to software updates and as for admitting it is a software problem. Well it is very possible that what is being reported in this thread is multiple issues as much as it is a single issue so I am not sure how a CSR could make a blanket statement like that. 

Yes I believe Dish is working this issue given the requests I have had to contact a few people here on this issue, but I would rather play conservative and wait until it spools before getting our hopes up. Lets let Dish work through it and hopefully the next push will resolve the issue or issues. And I have been in the software world to know that there are a whole other set of outcomes to the people posting here to quickly call it one issue with one fix for all.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

Such a "glass half empty" opinion...:lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope.. just an opinion based on my experience hanging around here for a while seeing when software is pushed etc . Nothing more.. nothing less.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm now seeing problems with the HDMI via a Gefen Splitter. Both yesterday and today when I turn on the 622 and the TV, I just get a blank picture and no sound. I have to disconnect the power to the splitter and then re-connect it and the picture and sound comes back. Anyone else seeing this? Stranger yet, the TV that the second HMDI cable is connected to has no problems at all? Also, after watching a movie via a player attached to an HDMI switch, and then trying to go back to the 622, I just get snow until I disconnect and reconnect the splitter as outlined above.


I ended up calling Logitech and had them do the following:

1) Power-on the 622
2) Add a 2-second pause
3) Turn on the TV

I think that there was some sort of HDMI handshaking issue and if the devices are turned on in this order, it seems to work correctly. This handshaking issue was first introduced after the L4.01 upgrade and went away when it was pulled back. It re-occurred after the latest update. At least there is a work-around.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you got the latest software update on your TV?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

The 622 is always on, as far as display is concerned. Do you mean to unplug and plug in w/ the TV off? (so simple, I might not have even tried it....)

UPDATE: No dice. I even unplugged the TV while the 622 was booting. Same no-hdmi problem.


----------



## Andy Smith (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been following this thread but just now joining in. I have the same issue as you guys with HDMI. It worked great for the 8 months I've had the TV then this update and it went out. I have a Samsung HLS6188W. I've tried changing cables as well as HDMI ports with no dice. My PS3 and Xbox Elite worked great via HDMI no matter where i plug them.

I love the new features and hope Dish can nail down this bug soon. From what most are saying it seems to be software so I guess I will hold out for an update and see. For now I'm using component to get me by. I'll keep my fingers crossed we see something soon.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I post this summary periodically -

The 622 exhibits two kinds of HDMI failures.

One is hardware-related and requires a replacement receiver. You can diagnose this fairly easily. If your HDMI suddenly fails, or you get strange-looking video, try wiggling the HDMI connector in various directions at the 622 side. If the problem goes away or the image changes, you most likely have the hardware problem. This is caused by the solder joints at the connector failing. E* has redesigned the connector to fix this problem. Interestingly, D* had exactly the same problem, with exactly the same solution in the HR10-250.

The other kind is software-related. Unfortunately, because of deficiencies in the original HDMI spec, it's difficult for vendors to have HDMI interoperate reliably with all other vendors' products. If your HDMI problem can be temporarily fixed by turning the TV off and then on, by changing the TV's input from HDMI to something else and then back to HDMI, or any other 'button fiddling', or the 622 works with one device but not another, you have a software problem. This one is not fun. A fix for one set of problems frequently breaks other things, and it seems to be virtually impossible for any vendor to get HDMI working with all other vendors, at least for HDMI versions less than 1.3. D* has had the same issues, as has just about every other vendor. Sometimes there is a software update available for your TV or receiver, definitely check for that. (I think Samsung and Panasonic in particular had some) Anything with HDMI prior to 1.2 is particularly susceptible, as are 'cheap' HDMI switches, splitters, etc. 

Finally, sometimes it really is coincidental that HDMI fails with a new release. It happened to me with the 4.01 version, and it turned out to be the HDMI hardware failure... the solder joints can fail at any random time just from thermal expansion and contraction cycles. So, the first step is always to try the connector wiggle test.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent Summary wje and one that should be stressed.

I have scanned the thread and added a list of TV, Splitters, etc that are being reported has having issues. If you did not provide your TV model, please do so and also add your connectivity path.... Are you direct connected is it HDMI->Splitter->TV. Will be helpful in trying to get a clear picture of what people are seeing.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I finally have an HDMI software problem I can report. I haven't completely figured out what's going on, but here's what I know:

My new Pioneer PDP-6010FD has the ability to figure out if a 16:9 signal is actually showing an upconverted 4:3 signal. It can then auto-resize or put up grey sidebars. This usually works with the 622 just fine. However, sometimes it starts failing to recognize this condition.

When it fails, the 622 HDMI status says it's reporting the aspect as 4:3, even though I have the 622 set for 1080i output. If I reset the HDMI connection, the aspect goes back to 16:9 and stays there, and everything works again.

I don't know which end is at fault yet. I do know the Pio is HDMI 1.3 compliant, so in theory it should be correct. To further complicate matters, my Yamaha 6080 is in between the two.

If I can figure out more, I'll post a followup.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

I went through 3 622 receivers when they first came out, all with HDMI problems. The last receiver lasted about 8 months with no problems at all, until Saturday when the HDMI went out. I received a replacement today. Hooked it up, HDMI was initially working, the newest software downloaded, HDMI dead again. No doubt this is a software problem. The rep stated I should never have been sent a new receiver because this is a known issue that will be fixed soon.

I asked how long my contract remains.....about 2 months. Looks like DirectTV is looking better and better! Should I wait it out or should I switch? Any suggestions?


----------



## gocards (Aug 29, 2007)

wje said:


> I post this summary periodically -
> 
> The 622 exhibits two kinds of HDMI failures.
> 
> ...


This is my first post. I have been reading your threads on this topic for some time. I have been with Dish since 1996. I have 2 Vip622s in my home both connected via HDMI. One still has software version 441--no problems with that. The other now has software version 442. It had worked great since January, connected via HDMI to a Panasonic PT-AX100U. About 2 weeks ago, it just started blinking. Blue screen to broadcast, blue screen to broadcast. I called Dish and they sent a new receiver to me (I should rephrase that--a refurbished receiver. I don't understand how that is even legal. I paid $500 for that receiver, it "breaks" and they replace it with a used model). Anyway, the refurbished model displayed the same exact symptoms. I called Dish again and asked them to send me a brand new unit, which they did. I thought my problems were solved. This new ViP622 even had the real HDMI logo on the back panel (not HDTV Digital Output as my others had). But, unfortunately, it has the same blinking problem when set to 720p or 1080i. When I set the receiver to 480p, it works fine--no blinking. I hooked up component cables tonight and the color is just miserable. Has anyone else narrowed it down to 480p vs 720p? Dish advanced tech support acts as if they have never heard of ANY HDMI issues. I have talked to at least 4 people there in advanced tech support and have had numerous chat sessions. Needless to say, I am extremely frustrated, like alot of you guys.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

beaucop said:


> I went through 3 622 receivers when they first came out, all with HDMI problems. The last receiver lasted about 8 months with no problems at all, until Saturday when the HDMI went out. I received a replacement today. Hooked it up, HDMI was initially working, the newest software downloaded, HDMI dead again. No doubt this is a software problem. The rep stated I should never have been sent a new receiver because this is a known issue that will be fixed soon.
> 
> I asked how long my contract remains.....about 2 months. Looks like DirectTV is looking better and better! Should I wait it out or should I switch? Any suggestions?


HDMI was one of the main reasons I switched from D*. The HR10-250 had all the HDMI problems of the 622 and more. D* was terrible about fixing anything. If I remember correctly, they issued exactly one patch to try to address the HDMI problems, which fixed almost nothing. At least E* tries to fix things.

I have no idea how D*'s new box (HR20) is performing, but given its lack of capabilities, I'd rather use component on the 622 than switch back. There was a comparison of the 622 vs D*'s offering just posted lately. It's an unbiased feature-for-feature comparison, take a look at that.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

Just to report, I now have L4.43 on my 622. No change, no hdmi. I do not know what it was supposed to fix.


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

I finally got another DVI display to test my 622 (new replacement, software now at L443) with.

I plugged in a Dell 1703FP LCD monitor (which I believe is not HDCP-compliant) -- works fine.

Back to my Samsung TSN3084WHD TV, no dice.

After looking at the HDMI Test data that I get back when each is connected, my new theory is that starting with the L409 software, Dish started enforcing the "EDID Acquire" part of the handshake. Now, if that fails (-no- Checksum OK's in the raw EDID data screens, "ERR: formatted_edid: -248" flashes when you try to check the Info 1 & 2 screens) it disables the connection.

Can people having problems help confirm or deny this?

1. When your HDMI connection is -not- working, can you check your HDMI Test and see if you have EDID errors?

2. The reverse: is there anyone out there that has a HDMI connection -working-, but when you check the HDMI Test you are getting EDID errors?

-- KEENE


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

Mmm, doing some more searching and found that apparently on some older TV's the engineers messed up and the DVI port doesn't pass the TV's correct EDID data like it should.

Ugh, that's probably my Samsung's problem...
-- KEENE


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

If the problem is due to "corrupted HDCP and EDID data" there may be a easy solution.

Honeywell's Magical Self-Healing HDMI Cable
New CURxE Light technology miraculously monitors and corrects A/V signals for corrupted HDCP and EDID data.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899577
http://www.electronichouse.com/article/honeywells_magical_self_healing_hdmi_cable/C15/


----------



## ViP9999 (Aug 24, 2007)

The HDMI loss I notice are colors fading to almost a Sepia tone is the best way i can describe it. Not very often, but maybe I'm the only one who this happens to. The colors begin to get hazy for a little while that you can tell is not going on when you view with the RGB output. I don't know how "good" my cable is. It's a 6' Radioshack. It's better than RGB but i know theres got to be better cables. Suggestions? I'm using a 32'' Polaroid...also own a 24" Vizio. Keep wanting to a monster, is it worth it?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm cross-posting this from the 441 bug thread, because I originally reported it here:

I've tracked down an HDMI problem that while not a show-stopper is certainly annoying. My new TV looks at the 'aspect' flag the 622 provides over HDMI to know when to side-bar upconverted content.

The problem is that when the 622 performs its HDMI handshake and is on a non-hd channel, it sets the aspect flag to 4:3 and that's where it stays, regardless of channel changes, etc. I have the 622 set for 1080i output. So, I have to change to an HD channel and do an HDMI reset to get the aspect set to 16:9.

I think the way the flag is supposed to work is that it isn't set strictly by the content's aspect, but by the aspect the device (the 622 in this case) is using. So, since I have my 622 set for a 16:9 TV, the flag should ALWAYS be 16:9, because the 622 has already done the sidebarring (in black). At the very least, the flag shouldn't say 4:3 for 16:9 content!


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

As if we needed any more proof that is was sw, I hooked up a Gefen component->hdmi A/D box, since my TV was limited to 480i component inputs. Hooked the same hdmi->DVI cable and bingo, HD TV again.

Not a bad box. Oversaturated, especially at 1080i, but at 720p, if the TV controls are toned down, its a very nice picture. It's not at all obvious that the signal is not pure digital.

Think dish would refund me the bill?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Watching college FB tonight, I've experienced _many_ HDMI losses; the only way to bring it back is to power off/on my set (Samsung HLN567W).

I'm beginning to notice a very curious phenomenon: the losses always occur during periods of a great percentage of the scene changing very quickly (i.e. tight-zoom camera pans across the field). Thinking back, almost every such loss I've experienced since upgrading from a 942 to a 622 has occurred during similar scenarios.

Since I'm connected through a Gefen two-port switch powered by the HDMI connection itself, I'm beginning to wonder if, during heavy-burden decode periods, the hardware decoder in the 622 begins drawing a greater amount of current sufficient to render an under-driving of the HDMI port, thus causing the loss.

Now, if only I can find the auxiliary power inserter that was included in the box for the switch I purchased three years ago...

Update: After finding the power inserter for my HDMI switch, I continued to see losses, so it's not a power issue causing the problem. There seems to be a high degree of correlation between rapid scene changes and loss of HDMI, though.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I turned on my Westy wednesday morning and got a 'No HDMI Signal' message on the display. Called E* and they are shipping a replacement 622.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

My 622's HDMI has worked flawlessly with my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma since last December.


----------



## FSSTech (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 622 and a Sony Grand Wega SXRD and have never had an issue with the HDMI. Although I have have several TC's where the cutomer said the HDMI would black out, seemingly with out cause. I seen this problem with several different type of TV's and most of the time found that the Component work fine & changed out the reciever. 2 months ago I had 2 622's right off the truck with bad HDMI ports. I have called and tech support and they have confirmed that there is a known issue. what that is I dont know.


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

ConnectGear has been working with me and has resolved the issue I was having. 

This is a quick summary but for all the details please see my earlier posts in this thread:

I am running the HDMI output of the 622 into a ConnectGear HSP12 splitter and then one output to a Samsung DLP TV and the 2nd output into a Sony Pearl Projector (VLP-VW50). When my 622 was upgraded to 4.41 the splitter would no longer function. If I connect the 622 directly to the Samsung or the Sony it would work fine. I was upgraded to 4.43 and that still did not solve the problem.

ConnectGear has been very responsive and has sent me two units to test. The first unit did not solve the problem but the 2nd unit did. They have kept in touch with my constantly while this was resolved and stood behind their product completely.

So great news here. I'm up and running with HDMI driving both outputs and getting great pictures.

Just in time too with football season just getting underway!

MadCat


----------



## rickmac (Jan 14, 2006)

MadCat said:


> ConnectGear has been working with me and has resolved the issue I was having.
> 
> This is a quick summary but for all the details please see my earlier posts in this thread:
> 
> ...


MadCat, could you find out what "ConnectGear" did to resolve your issue if you haven't already?

Was the problem with "ConnectGear" or was a tweek done to make it work for you / issue with the 622?

Thanks


----------



## MadCat (Feb 15, 2005)

rickmac said:


> MadCat, could you find out what "ConnectGear" did to resolve your issue if you haven't already?
> 
> Was the problem with "ConnectGear" or was a tweek done to make it work for you / issue with the 622?
> 
> Thanks


Well I really don't know exactly what the engineers at ConnectGear did and would assume they won't publish that knowledge. Given all the circumstances and postings surrounding this I would guess they tweaked the HDCP handshaking so that it would connect properly with the 622. In particular I would guess they corrected something with or added the capability to deal with Encrypted HDCP signals. Of course I could be completely wrong and haven't done any work with HDMI/HDCP and have been out of the video hardware/firmware world for over 10 years now.

What I do know is that with 4.41 E* changed something in the output of the HDMI signal that splitter could not handle. E* has not implemented a solution yet but ConnectGear adapted to the new signal successfully.

MadCat


----------



## cmpimpson (Sep 18, 2007)

Samsung 50" Plazma, after a Dish SW upgrade the HDMI quit,,,the rep came by and tried to sell me on using rca cables,,,,man was he in for a shock when i told him HELL NO i want HDMI for HD....LOL


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe he was talking about Component cables instead of composite cables (RCA). You will get HD over Component video cables but you also have to run RCA cables for audio.


----------



## ksilfer (Aug 11, 2007)

MadCat said:


> Well I really don't know exactly what the engineers at ConnectGear did and would assume they won't publish that knowledge. Given all the circumstances and postings surrounding this I would guess they tweaked the HDCP handshaking so that it would connect properly with the 622. In particular I would guess they corrected something with or added the capability to deal with Encrypted HDCP signals. Of course I could be completely wrong and haven't done any work with HDMI/HDCP and have been out of the video hardware/firmware world for over 10 years now.
> 
> What I do know is that with 4.41 E* changed something in the output of the HDMI signal that splitter could not handle. E* has not implemented a solution yet but ConnectGear adapted to the new signal successfully.
> 
> MadCat


I agree that it seems Dish changed something in the HDMI handshake starting with L4.41 (L4.09, actually), but I don't think it necessarily has to do with HDCP.

Since the software changed, HDMI won't work on my Samsung TSN3084WHD TV which supposedly supports HDCP, but when I hooked up a Dell 1703FP monitor which -doesn't-, the picture comes up fine.

I wish more people who are having problems would post what their Dish HDMI Test shows when the HDMI isn't working (view it from one of the other outputs) and/or what's different when it -starts- working. It's going to be hard to help Dish troubleshoot the handshake problem(s) otherwise...
-- KEENE


----------



## jdeitchler (Oct 10, 2005)

I went to use my HDMI connection for the first time yesterday, going to my new Sony 40" XBR4. I had nothing. I know my HDMI ports on my new TV are good as I have connected other devices successfully.
It would be nice to know if the HDMI port on the VIP622 did not work from day one or if it stopped via a version of code download.


----------



## triplej (Aug 20, 2007)

After months of my hdmi blinking, I finally called panasonic about this. Apparently, the rep knew about the problem and told me that they sent panasonic tech support people to meet with dish about the problem that started awhile back when an upgrade rendered their vip622 box uncompatible with the ptax100u. He said that dish is working on an upgrade and he would call me back when he knew of a date. He said that many people have complained about this. He said that the signal would probably correct itself once this upgrade is sent. My projector has worked flawlessly up until upgrade L441. If anyone knows anything else about this, please post it.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

I had another brief email exchange w/ Dish engineering about this today. No new info, but the timing of the email leads me to believe that the fixes for HDMI are not in L4.44.


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while so I'll catch everyone up. Dish replaced my 622 twice during September with the same result. That plus the replacement box after the L4.01 patch has me on my forth receiver, none of which fixed any issues that I had. 

My proof that it is a software problem comes from the fact that when I hooked up my current box HDMI worked fine until the system downloaded "updates". 

I feel really bad for the customer service reps who are constantly told by their tech support that this is a hardware issue when it obviously is not. 

I'm glad you folks are here so I have a place to rant a bit.

FriscoMike


----------



## Labtech (Oct 8, 2007)

wje said:


> I post this summary periodically -
> 
> The 622 exhibits two kinds of HDMI failures.
> 
> ...


My HDMI died last night after I installed and activated an external HD. After reading WJE's post I decided to wiggle the HDMI cable in the port at the back of the DVR. Problem identified! Apparently, when I plugged the USB cable in, I bumped the HDMI connector enough to break a solder joint on the HDMI port.

Thanks for the help WJE !!


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone know if there are any DHCP/HDMI fixes in 4.47 (or 4.46)?


----------



## MattH (Jun 1, 2007)

Here we are at year end, and still none of those software updates Dish promised would resolve this issue have done so. I wonder if the new VIP722 has this problem as well.



MattH said:


> Yeah rriiiiiiggghhhht. Dish told me they were arare of the HDMI issue months ago, after replacing my VIP622 several times. They also said that resolving this was their "top priority", that it was a software problem, and a software update to resolve the issue should be issued any day now. Well- three months later and still the HDMI does not work.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hard to say Matt. I went back and looked at your three previous posts to try and get a handle on if your issue is hardware or software related. One thing that might be helpful in narrowing down the cause would be the model of the TV and if you are connected via a HDMI switch or not. Have you tried reducing down to 480p and see if the problem goes away?

As for Dish promising a fix. I don't see how anyone could promise a fix without having a strong grasp of the root cause. There are a lot of people using HDMI with their 622s and not having issues. This would make be believe your issues is localized and the next step is to see if we can confirm if someone else has a similar configuration and is not having the issue. 

I assume the sound you are hearing is via optical?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I just got a new TV with HDMI capabilities, and HDMI with 622 doesn't work.
It's a Samsung DLP HL-T7288W, direct cable, no switch.
Tried 720, 1080 and 480 as well as three cables and two different inputs, Nada.
I don't have other devices to try but I have read all this thread and I have the same test data as kslfer except I have all 0's instead of F's. HDCP is off.

Leon


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Was this your first attempt at using HDMI? If you're not getting any handshake info at all from the TV, the likely cause is a bad HDMI port on the 622. Have you tried the connector wiggle test?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

langlin said:


> I just got a new TV with HDMI capabilities, and HDMI with 622 doesn't work.
> It's a Samsung DLP HL-T7288W, direct cable, no switch.
> Tried 720, 1080 and 480 as well as three cables and two different inputs, Nada.
> I don't have other devices to try but I have read all this thread and I have the same test data as kslfer except I have all 0's instead of F's. HDCP is off.
> ...


Is it possible there is a setting inside the Samsung that enables the port(s)? I'm just guessing here.

When you Select the Source, are you able to select HDMI1, HDMI2 or HDMI3/DVI when the 622 is connected?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

wje said:


> Was this your first attempt at using HDMI? If you're not getting any handshake info at all from the TV, the likely cause is a bad HDMI port on the 622. Have you tried the connector wiggle test?


Thanks wje, yes, this is the first attempt and I tried all the suggestions in this thread including the wiggle test. It has never worked and I've never tried it before, it is an old 622 as the port is labled HD not HDMI.

thanks TulsaOK, yes when I select "source" I can see that the Sammy recognizes that a cable is in HDMI1, HDMI2 or HDMI3/DVI depending on which I use because it higlights it and moves it up in the list but it says first "searching for signal" then "no signal" when I select that source. So it seems that it recognizes that a cable is plugged in but sees no signal. I have now tried three different cables.


----------

